#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  What are the easy techniques to learn Big Data technology?

## Bhavya

Big Data latest trending word in IT field. Learning about big data technology will help us to survive in the internet world where an extreme amount of information floating around. Can you guys tell me some easy techniques to learn big data technology?

----------

